# shark fishing



## greekfisherman (Jun 27, 2009)

big Shout out to Andy S. We went shark fishing last night. had some good runs and caught this guy. What was this. I think it was a atlantic sharp nose


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

That is not an Atlantic Sharpnose, if it was it would be the Godzilla of Sharpnoses.
They generally range about 3', biggest I ever saw was pushing 4'.

I'd say it is a Spinner.
Shape of head, color/markings and the dorsal starting behind the pectorals.

Looks like your on the Sound or Pass?

We'll be seeing you tomorrow for some more sharking, yes?
Are you the younger or older man?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Looks a lot like this! I agree with CR. Its a spinner.
http://www.sharkinfo.ch/images/fs/Cbrevipinna.jpg


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

ChileRelleno said:


> I'd say it is a Spinner.
> Shape of head, color/markings and the dorsal starting behind the pectorals.


Thanks for the ID. I do believe you are 100% correct. I hadn't even thought about it being a Spinner. 



ChileRelleno said:


> ....
> Looks like your on the Sound or Pass?
> ....


about 100 yards down the beach from the wall/steps. We'd might have set-up farther west but I don't think either of us wanted to lug our gear that far. (secret spot! shhhhh don't tell anybody.)

I lost one at least that big (& _I_ think bigger) about an hour later. Several other pickups of bait & clicks/short runs most on low tide. I thought things would pick up a bit when the tide started coming in good but seemed the opposite & they pretty much shut down after about 1 am.



ChileRelleno said:


> ....
> Are you the younger or older man?


I'm going to go on the assumption that's a typo & what you _meant_ to ask Ted is whether he is the younger guy or the good-looking guy in that photo.


----------



## greekfisherman (Jun 27, 2009)

iM THE YOUNGER GUY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Why are you guys so far back? Trying to do the old bass pic trick.


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Probably a finetooth shark really exceeds 5 feet in length. I have been catching a lot lately. If it had a pointed nose it was a finetooth. They are no where near as muscular as a blacktip


----------



## kayakfisher33 (Feb 7, 2012)

Finetooth I caught in South Carolina a year ago. See the point nose


----------



## Cory S. (Jun 26, 2015)

Gonna make Jason's foot thread.


----------



## BELLY UP (Apr 17, 2014)

Thats definitly a SPINNER


----------



## Joraca (Dec 29, 2007)

Not a spinner.

Dorsal and pectoral fins are not spaced apart.

http://myfwc.com/media/1388907/SharkChart.pdf


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's a sharp toothed shark. Moving on.....


----------

